

How to Startup (not being a programmer) - stp
http://blog.stevepoland.com/how-to-startup-not-being-a-programmer/

======
wushupork
Some additional thoughts:

Bounce it off a "normal" person, not a person who blogs, twitters, codes, or
designs. Just regular Joe. Do the mom test w/ your idea. Do they like it?
Understand it?

Get a prototype up and show it to all your friends. They have great ideas. It
doesnt have to look pretty. It just has to essentially work.

Can you describe it to a layperson in 1 short sentence?

Eat your own dog food. Programmers (myself included) are notorious for just
building stuff and throwing it over the wall. By using it day in and day out,
you will find the pain points.

------
paul7986
It's best you learn either doing front end code and have friend do back end or
vice versa!

No doubt will be a struggle find random developers to join you for your idea,
unless you are already friends! If you got money you can always pay!

------
jcm
Interesting !!

